# regaining adderall euphoria



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

if you used adderall a twice a week, it still works well for confidence, focus, energy, etc, how long do you typically wait before the euphoric, properties come back?


come on everybody is a fan of drug induced-hypomania not like this is resposible or safe:mum


i am on a high dose ssri if this makes any difference for resetting tolerance, though i doubt it as it doesnt even seem to effect my high. anyways please let me know thank you


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd started taking it 2-3 times a week, then waited a week. Yesterday I took it & it was fine at first, but never the euphoria. The more I take it, the more irritable I am and am a little extra stressed out. Being focused/productive is still nice.

Today though, it's almost three, this is me not being at all productive but guess this is a good reminder of that.


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

You would probably have to take a couple months break, if not more. You just got too used to the feeling. It happens with any drug though, its normal.


----------



## OrieLoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's an awesome feeling. But isn't this a forum for medicinal purpose only.. like for treatment of SA? Just saying. You're always talking about sneaking extra pills from your family and drinking with your meds. Maybe you need to worry more about possible addiction/abuse then SA.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

The most effective way is to just take a break, and, if you aren't already, to practice a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I would advise against chasing the euphoria. The only way to really keep reaching it is to jack up the dosage really quickly. That's a one way ticket to addiction and dependence


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

Adderall will make you SA WAAAAYYYY worse.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I agree with the last poster. Stimulants and benzo's are the same in that regard, (very!) useful on a PRN basis, making the **** hit the fan soon if used non stop.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

euphoria never comes back. now it just feels like coffee. never expect to regain the initial euphoria when the drug was first introduced. i miss that and regardless of breaks i never get euphoria like at 1st


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

adderall sucks


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it's kind of F'd up that these types of people are just trying to get "high/doped up" on these meds.. these are the reasons people that really need them get funny looks or treated like a dope head when people learn your on certain meds or in fact there dr. is hesitant to give them out at all..... thank ya.... at least if your just planning on getting doped up.. i dont think this place would be the place to post them... if i was a mod on a serious medical site.. i'm sure i'd send up a warning 1day ban or at the very least a pm'd warning.... i mean seriously.... kinda irritates me knowing some people need these meds and some are just going to the dr. and making up some b.s. story to abuse them....


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Chasing your favorite pills high. Who will be so elusive. A specter, you can't catch. Take a month break imho. Or use only 2-3 days at most or better yet use the extended release. But your playing games with the devil, if you don't respect the drug!!!! I see so many people "under control" even with the e.r. version and they get all bound up. Bottom line amps. are a strong, strong addictive substance. Hijacking NE and DA on a major scale that will eventually take it's toll. Mematine or otherwise is like trying to stop a chainsaw from eventually cutting off the trunk from a tree!!!

It can be used in a very effective manner with proper dosing. Long intervals of titration down and breaks periodically or prn. Otherwise forget it. You'll be chasing a pipe dream with no end!!!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright let me get this straight it not good for some junkie on the street too do meth... but it okay too have are kid's are medication that is similar or just as bad? something wrong in the world today.

I personally don't think Amp's got any real medical value other then abuse and the harm that they cause, i suffered permanent ocd and depression after my 2 year run on dexe 12 to 14.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

GotAnxiety said:


> Alright let me get this straight it not good for some junkie on the street too do meth... but it okay too have are kid's are medication that is similar or just as bad? something wrong in the world today.
> 
> I personally don't think Amp's got any real medical value other then abuse and the harm that they cause, i suffered permanent ocd and depression after my 2 year run on dexe 12 to 14.


Who are you paraphrasing? This ,so they can respond


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

it not directed at any one i was just ranting man sorry lol,


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

GotAnxiety said:


> Alright let me get this straight it not good for some junkie on the street too do meth... but it okay too have are kid's are medication that is similar or just as bad? something wrong in the world today.
> 
> I personally don't think Amp's got any real medical value other then abuse and the harm that they cause, i suffered permanent ocd and depression after my 2 year run on dexe 12 to 14.


It's not good to abuse any medication. Similarly, I believe any drug is fine if it's used responsibly. Junkies using meth are almost invariably abusing it (never heard of someone using street meth responsibly, or therapeutically). What the OP is doing is probably the best way to wind up addicted to Ritalin.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

I even went down this road with pseudoephedrine for a while, after discovering its stimulant effects (which are surprisingly strong in my case). I started feeling I needed a 'hit' from it every day, and being tired would make me want it even more. I was buying boxes and boxes of it, back before tighter regulations came in. Finally I realised I was psychologically hooked, so stopped (with some difficulty). I have taken it occasionally since then, as it lifts my mood strongly, but am careful to never use it every day now (not even a few times a week).

I'm not pretending that pseudoephedrine is anywhere near as addictive as real amphetamines, but simply pointing out that if dependence can happen with it, then dependence is definitely a real danger if chasing euphoria from Adderall.

By the way, pseudoephedrine has tolerance too when abused.

P.S. As I stated somewhere else on the forum, pseudoephedrine actually eliminated my social anxiety due to the confidence boost I get during the stimulant effect, but I try to avoid using it for this purpose now.


----------

